# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog listless, swollen legs

## Axqu

*1. Size of enclosure -* 20 Long
*2. # of inhabitants* - Single
*3. Humidity* - Close to 90%
*4. Temperature -* High 70s on the cool end, 80s on the warm end
*5. Water - type -* Tap water dechlorinated with Tetra Aquasafe
*6. Materials used for substrate -* Organic top soil
*7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.* Live pothos. Paludarum with 20% water, 80% land_
8. Main food source - Crickets
9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often) - Every feeding (2x/wk)
10. Lighting - Cheapo LED strip from amazon
11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure - Entire room is heated, plus a CHE for the warm end
12. When is the last time he/she ate - 3 days ago. tried to feed today but no interest in food
13. Have you found poop lately - 2 days ago
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area. - Listlessness. Severe fluid retention in the hind legs. Cannot move hind legs well. Does not struggle when flipped. No discoloration. Belly clear. 
16. How old is the frog - 2ish years
17. How long have you owned him/her - 1.5ish years
18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred - CB
19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats - Dusted crickets, gutloaded dubia roaches, feeding is 2x/wk
20. How often the frog is handled - Less than 1x/wk
21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area - Low
22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc) - Spot cleaning as needed. Weekly water changes. Recently I missed a couple drowned crickets and the water fouled overnight/ smelled nasty; it was cleaned as soon as I noticed. It's a bioactive setup so soil changes are once every month or 2.

I'm hoping to get him into the vet tomorrow but is there anything I can do for him overnight? Any idea what this could be?_

----------


## KirkB

You should change it's water every day. It sounds like your frog has edema, which is the general swelling of the frog's body, head or limbs. This can be caused by poor water quality, bacterial infections, or kidney disease.

http://www.amphibianark.org/wp-conte...an-Disease.pdf

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Frog...nd-Amphibians/

For a more comprehensive reading on amphibian diseases and illnesses:
https://academic.oup.com/ilarjournal.../3/235/663549/

----------


## Dan

Get it off the topsoil. Organic or not its loaded with bacteria. Heat plus moisture equals more bacteria and thats the last thing you want. Its very easy for an opportunistic infection to set in under your circumstances and thats probably the case. You should take this guy to a vet but if you cannot, get it out of its enclosure and into a quarantine tank. A Rubbermaid container with wadded up wet paper towels will do the trick. Change them daily. You can soak it in a honey bath and offer supportive care but again you should see a vet. Generally once symptoms like this present they do not resolve on their own. In the future use coco fiber as a substrate. I hope it improves.

----------


## Axqu

Got a vet appointment for 3PM today. He's in a critter keeper on a wet paper towel substrate for quarantine, and I'm going to completely gut and redo his enclosure. Thanks folks.

----------


## Axqu

Sad news. Blood tests showed liver failure. I could've had him admitted inpatient, but the prognosis was grim even with hardcore intensive treatment and he would've suffered the whole time. I had to let him go.

----------

